# Hilfe bei einem Linux Newbie



## ejazz (21. September 2004)

Hi , 

Leider bin ich ein reiner Dos Mensch der irgendwann sich auf Win eingeschossen hat!

Daher habe ich von Linux  0 plan 

Aber ich hatte folgende idee 

Es gibt leider unter Windoof viele Viren trojana und würne , einige kann ich nicht löschen weil sie in gelockten Systemdateien.

Also dachte ich mir ich fahre knoffix hoch !
Lade die neuen Viren signaturen unter AV

Mounte mit    mount -rw /dev/"hdd"    und lasse AV
mit der option  antivir --allfiles -s -del 

durchlaufen  und Linux killt mir die Blöden trojaner und usw.

doch Pustekuchen   


Es kommt jedesmal die meldung 

Kann datei nicht löschen !  

Warum 

was muss ich machen damit linux eine dumme datei von windoof xp löschen kann ? 

plz help


----------



## Sinac (21. September 2004)

Unter Windows Xp wird das ein Prtoblem, da Linux NTFS nicht richtig schreiben kann, nur ab Kernel 2.6 und das auch nur experimental.
Denke mal das wird daran liegen, es sei denn du sagst mir jetzt du hast Xp auf FAT 32 laufen =)

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## JohannesR (21. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ejazz _
> *Hi ,
> 
> Leider bin ich ein reiner Dos Mensch der irgendwann sich auf Win eingeschossen hat!
> ...



Du solltest dich an die Netiquette halten, und zwar dalli...
Die Vermutung von Sinac sollte zutreffen.


----------



## Helmut Klein (21. September 2004)

Bei den neueren Versionen von Kno*pp*ix ist captive-ntfs mit dabei (per Knoppix-Menü unter KDE aufrufbar). 
Mit Captive-ntfs ist es möglich auf NTFS-Platten problemlos zu schreiben, da die Windows eigenen Treiber in einer Sandbox genutzt werden.

Einfach per captive-ntfs deine NTFS-Platten mounten und dann nochmal den Virenscanner drüberschicken.


----------



## ejazz (22. September 2004)

*Super hilfe *

Was ist ein Knoppix menue

Was ist ein KDE 

wenn ich in dieser Root @ box  eingebe captive-ntfs kommt comand not found


Hallo  in bin Windoof user ! 
Du wirfst wie alle hier nur mit fremdwörtern um dich ! Hilft nicht gerade sehr viel 

Wir haben leider eine andere logik, wenn du deiner Mutter sagts mach das knoppix fenster auf und lade die captive-ntfs meinst du  die weis was du meinst 
Wohl kaum


----------



## Sinac (22. September 2004)

Dann informiere dich bitte etwas mehr, wir können dir hier nicht jeden Begriff bis inst Detail erklären.
KDE = K DEsktop Envoirment, das ist eine Grafische Oberflächen.
Und mit Knoppix Menü meint er einfach das Menü von Knoppix.

Greetz..
Sinac


----------

